# I'm doing stand up comedy tonight



## Encore (Apr 17, 2008)

In front of my school. Nothing but positive thinking from here on out.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Dude awesome!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck dude and well done for stepping out your comfort zone.


----------



## staystrong12 (Mar 11, 2009)

good luck !


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Good luck man! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Encore said:


> Nothing but positive thinking from here on out.


Good attitude! I hope it goes well.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow. Go Encore! :banana


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

Good for you!!! You're going to be awesome! Good luck


----------



## Encore (Apr 17, 2008)

did decent might youtube it. I wasn't to prepared for the improv stuff we had to do at the end.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

Would like to see how it went!

congrats! ^_^


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow! Must've taken some courage to get up and do that. Nice one!


----------



## Micliph (Dec 28, 2008)

good luck and keep thinking that it will go okay and people won't care if you look a bit anxious in the start of the show, every stand-up comedian is nervous in the beggining of the show,


----------



## Vine_of_Sodom (Jan 18, 2009)

You are doing stand up comedy, and you post at SAS? It's like you're living a double life lol


----------



## Encore (Apr 17, 2008)

^lol I'm weirdo. Most people have problems on the stage, my problems are talking to people off the stage. I freeze up before getting on and after. I kinda sucked but atleast I wasn't the worst.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Glad to hear it went well.  That took a lot of guts.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

If you want some inspiration, look how far Mitch Hedberg got with quite a clear SA problem. Of course, then he ODed, but that's not really a positive...


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Good for you man. it must've taking alot of guts to get up there.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Encore said:


> ^lol I'm weirdo. Most people have problems on the stage, my problems are talking to people off the stage. I freeze up before getting on and after. I kinda sucked but atleast I wasn't the worst.


Same here. I haven't done stand-up but I've done theater.


----------



## Futurebeats (Feb 11, 2009)

euphoria said:


> If you want some inspiration, look how far Mitch Hedberg got with quite a clear SA problem. Of course, then he ODed, but that's not really a positive...


Really? 
I always just assumed he was completely ****ed on stage or it was part of the act, but I guess that makes sense. Was such a funny guy


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

You're lucky! I have never had to address an audience before, and I'm going to for the first time today. I hope that I can keep your attitude!


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Good job for doing this!


----------



## Hippo (May 10, 2009)

Encore said:


> ^lol I'm weirdo. Most people have problems on the stage, my problems are talking to people off the stage. I freeze up before getting on and after. I kinda sucked but atleast I wasn't the worst.


i'm the same way. i play in bands, and I love being on stage. I'm always sad when the show is over and I have to get down off the stage.


----------

